# post op or E&M?



## nhenderson (Jul 2, 2013)

My provider did a spinal surgery and 4wks later the patient was back in the facility for lethargy and possible infection.  There was no infection but the patient did have a seroma according to the MRI.  Can my provider charge an inpatient service for the exam or is this included in the post op?  Thanks for your assistance


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 2, 2013)

sounds post op from the info provided


----------



## GaPeach77 (Jul 2, 2013)

Seroma's are very common after surgical procedures. Only an aspiration of the seroma can be charged within the global period.


----------

